# microtek ups problem.....!!



## grv750 (Mar 25, 2012)

hey folks......
so yesterday i got a brand new 1KVA microtek twin guard +  ups.......as soon as i opened the packaging i saw a note saying: "charge for 10 hours before using"...
so i charged it overnight and plugged in my psu,monitor and speaker system to the ups.....
it was TESTING TIME.....
so i ran battlefield 3 and after playing for about 5 minutes i switched off the mains power supply to the ups......and the pc RESTARTED.......
then i tried the same thing on an idle state and the ups worked this time......
i tested a few more times and for 6 out of 10 times my pc restarted and then worked properly on battery power(so atleast the system do not overload my ups).......
please suggest something guys.....what should i do??
my system specs are here if it matters.....
sapphire hd6870 graphics card at stock
corsair gs600 watt psu
amd phenom II x4 960t processor at stock
gigabyte ga880gm d2h rev 3.1
corsair 4gb stick
WD 500gb harddisk
benq g2222hdl led monitor
i ball tarang 2.1 speaker.
pls help me out guys.....i dont want to face their shitty aftersales......


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 25, 2012)

I think you are overloading it by connecting everything upto your Speaker to it. 

Your PC really would need a good amount of power with a 22' LED, Hd6870. 

IMO Microtek is not a good brand to buy a PC UPS from. Should have stuck with APC. 

Service centre or shop you bought from should be called up once and asked for explanation


----------



## Minion (Mar 25, 2012)

return it to shopkeeper where you buy from and exchange it for apc ups if not possible RMA it.


----------



## grv750 (Mar 27, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> I think you are overloading it by connecting everything upto your Speaker to it.
> 
> Your PC really would need a good amount of power with a 22' LED, Hd6870.
> 
> ...



i dont think that its overloaded because the pc restarts instantly.......if it would have been a case of overloading then it shouldn't have restarted but should have given a warning continous beep.
i think it might be a problem of switching time or short circuiting........
have anyone of you faced this kinda problem before?????


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 27, 2012)

it indeed seems like a problem of switching time.try with speakers disconnected & see if it helps.


----------



## grv750 (Mar 27, 2012)

one more thing i wanted to ask guys......
i'm using an extension board for connecting my psu as it's connector is not indian style cylindrical pin.so i got an extension board with that kinda sockets.......could it be the source of problems?


----------



## piyush121 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hey i have the same problem with same ups.. how did you sorted out yours ??


----------



## cooldrawin (Jul 27, 2012)

piyush121 said:


> Hey i have the same problem with same ups.. how did you sorted out yours ??



I bought it yesterday and sometimes it works fine on power cut but at other times it reboots my pc. My PSU is 450W and 24" monitor is 35W. It doesnt overload as it can run the system on backup without problem, but the switching delay makes the system reboot .

It kind of makes the whole having a 1KVA UPS meaningless, should have stuck with APC but it costed 8k while I got this one for 3850 only. Hope it works when I am doing critical tasks


----------



## piyush121 (Jul 30, 2012)

i have replaced mine .. now its working fine


----------

